# info on ethics commitee and time



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi we are looking into using my wee sisters eggs for my next treatment as just had 5th failed ivf using my own, very poor responder. i new it wouldn't be straight forward, is it ever but now i have been hearing you must go in front of an ethics committee and also read something about a six month quarantine, is this right and what is it all about. more hurdles   . we were not going to rush and were going to have some time out before starting again but maybe if you have to go through all this we should consider starting sooner.
Any info would be appreciated.
thankyou


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi buster

I am going through DE IVF with my sister at the moment - if you look down the lists you will find a thread about this.  Provided your sister is under 36 and doesn't have anything nasty like AIDS, there should be no problem.  You don't have to go before an ethics committee, and the quarantine only applies to donor sperm.  Assuming that you are doing it in the UK, you will have to have counselling and a whole range of tests to check for diseases and the like, but apart from that, it is down to you and your sister.  

There obviously are family implications which will need to be discussed, and we were encouraged to include my sister's DH in our discussions, as he was the one whw had reservations about it all.  It helps if your sister already has children, as she will need to see the child as yours and not hers.  You are right in taking your time to consider this fully.  

If I can be of any more help, please feel free to IM me.

love Essex Girl.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I very much support everything Essex Girl has said, except that I know in some clinics they do require anyone using a family member as donor to 'go before' (a paper exercise usually) their ethics committee.  This is usually because it is something they have never done before or taken the time to properly think about so have not developed a policy.  It's different at every clinic.
Olivia


----------

